# July Meeting -- Pizza party!



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

July 19, 1:00pm

I took TAM's advice and called Boston's The Gourmet Pizza in Irving. www.bostonsgourmet.com

1100 Market Place Blvd
Irving, TX
75063
Telephone - (972) 869-2210

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1100+Market+Pl,+Irving,+TX+75063&spn=0.031863,0.040403&hl=en

Come hungry!! DFWAPC is springing for pizza and dessert.

Topic will be the Future of the DFWAPC, AGA convention, and AGA contest. I will bring ADA journals and TAGs and PAMs to raffle and anything else I can find while cleaning out my fish closet. Please bring plants, fish, and shrimps. No buckets, please. 

Cheryl


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Sounds fun...I'll plan to be there. 

p.s. Thanks for organizing this Cheryl!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Unfortunately I won't be able to make it.
Y'all have enough fun for me too!

Cindy*


----------

